# How are the standard and sline rear bumpers different?



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I can see the differences in side skirts and the front bumper. Rear looks the same though. :?

Is it just the diffuser that is different?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The diffuser part is a different shape/size and one will not fit the other.

The s-line bumper has a sticky out bit - a pouty lip if you will - above/around the diffuser part.

Ummm, that's the technical explanation.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

brittan said:


> The diffuser part is a different shape/size and one will not fit the other.
> 
> The s-line bumper has a sticky out bit - a pouty lip if you will - above/around the diffuser part.
> 
> Ummm, that's the technical explanation.


Does it sit any lower than the standard bumper? To make it line up with the chunkier sider skirts?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

,


----------



## GaryMB (May 23, 2010)

Hark said:


> I can see the differences in side skirts and the front bumper. Rear looks the same though. :?
> 
> Is it just the diffuser that is different?


I assume you're referring to the facelifted 2011 model. IMO, there is no difference between the standard and S line rear bumpers for 2011, and the rear diffuser looks so similar that I suspect it may well be identical as well, allowing for the fact that the S line car pictured in the other thread (http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=174651) has optional carbon fiber diffusers.

Here are a few pics of the standard rear bumper/diffuser for comparison. The last two pics are of the TDI version, hence the different exhaust and narrower cutout on the diffuser.
View attachment 2
View attachment 3
View attachment 1


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

,


----------



## GaryMB (May 23, 2010)

I guess you know what you know, and aren't interested in being confused by the facts, which are:

1. The TT base model and S line package have _both_ been "facelifted" for 2011. The base model has essentially inherited the bumpers/diffusers of the 2010 S line package, while the 2011 S line package has assumed the front bumper/diffuser and side skirts of the TTS.

2. Hark has noticed the above, but can't see a difference between the _rear_ bumper/diffuser for the 2011 base model and S line package. Published photos suggest that he is correct, and I concurred. Further research suggests that there is indeed a small difference... the 2011 S line rear diffuser is platinum grey (unless one opts for the carbon fiber package); that of the base model is matte black.

3. The "brow" or "flair" that you mention as a feature of the S line bumper is clearly visible on all the photos of the 2011 _base model_ which I uploaded above, had you bothered to look before casually dismissing me.

4. I am a newby and you are an established presence on this forum. That does not make you right and me wrong.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

GaryMB said:


> I guess you know what you know, and aren't interested in being confused by the facts, which are:
> 
> 1. The TT base model and S line package have _both_ been "facelifted" for 2011. The base model has essentially inherited the bumpers/diffusers of the 2010 S line package, while the 2011 S line package has assumed the front bumper/diffuser and side skirts of the TTS.
> 
> ...


Yeah Tosh, what do you know ???, Mega lol !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: I like your response GaryMB

I guess the opening post could be 


> How are the Sport and S line rear bumpers different?


In which case you are correct apart from the grey or black of the diffuser they are the same. Although AFAIK the carbon pack you mention is not available in the UK.

However if Hark is talking about the Mk2 up until MY11 then the bumpers are different of course and the diffuser are not interchangeable


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GaryMB said:


> I guess you know what you know, and aren't interested in being confused by the facts, which are:
> 
> 1. The TT base model and S line package have _both_ been "facelifted" for 2011. The base model has essentially inherited the bumpers/diffusers of the 2010 S line package, while the 2011 S line package has assumed the front bumper/diffuser and side skirts of the TTS.
> 
> ...


I never said right or wrong, you have the context mixed up is what i said.

Yes the new models with sports trim and above and order sline do get the sline kit, but its not new (front bumper excluded).
The sline bumbers have been in existance since launch, that was the point i was making.

Here's the history of the MKII, i've even enclosed pictures...
viewtopic.php?f=43&t=131795


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry to have caused a fuss. 

My original, arguably not very clear question, was how are the original pre facelift and s-line bumpers different. This has been shown in the pictures above, thankyou.

To muddy the waters even further, I have another question:

Are the TTS side skirts and rear bumper fitted on prefaclifted TTS different to the sideskirts/rear bumper of the TT RS?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hark, luv seeing you in the mk2 forum, does this mean youll be coming to the darkside soon


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The rear bumper is the same for the TT-S, TT-RS and the S Line, skirts are different


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

sTTranger said:


> hark, luv seeing you in the mk2 forum, does this mean youll be coming to the darkside soon


lol

Just getting itchy feet mate.

Don't know at the mo. It's looking less and less likely that it'll be a TT tbh. The shape of the 2.0L and V6 do nothing for me to be honest. TTS would be an option, but still too expensive for me if I'm honest. Asing all the bumper questions as it could always be an option to buy fit some of the RS kit (not inc badges obviously) as it's so much more aggressive.

Trouble is mate, when you start looking what you can buy for the same money. I reckon this would sound good. 










£20k ^

So cheaper than the V6 TT?

EDIT: Thanks for the above Rob.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Hark said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > hark, luv seeing you in the mk2 forum, does this mean youll be coming to the darkside soon
> ...


You don't like the shape of the 2.0 but like the TTS? Have you seen the new TT S-line? They're identical!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

richieshore said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


They are indeed. However, money dictates that this won't be a factory order, hence I would be buying a pre facelift version, which to as I said does nothing for me. More to the point I wasted money on a brand new car once before, and promised myself I would never do it again, purely down to the horrific depreciation.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > hark, luv seeing you in the mk2 forum, does this mean youll be coming to the darkside soon
> ...


Hiya Matt,

The Cockster is an option, we looked at this and to say we were serious, the salesperson had the paperwork done and I had the pen in my hand to sign for it, the only problem is buddy, everything after that is double the price, Tax, Insurance, running, parts, servicing, and that really takes the shine off it !!   

If you are unsure buddy, leave the Money in the acoount and when you find something your'e really happy with then splash out!! 
But as your'e a bloke, then........................Never gonna happen !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StickmanAU (Jul 6, 2020)

If anyone is still on this thread, which is at least 8 years old by now I would appreciate some help. I currently have a 2009 tt s-line and it has the pouty lip and 2 side grills that house a fog light. 
I want to change that front bumper bottom to an ttrs , so I can get a more aggressive look. 
I am beginning to think that because I have the s-line the front bumpers are not as interchangable as the tt or tts .
My dream would be tt rs grill, with 2 bigger side grills that house that fog light. 
Am I chasing a unicorn? does this not exist, or is it not possible to fit a ttrs bumper on an sline because its actually a different size? 
Thank you for any information. Im trying to see what options I have !


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

All the bumpers from '06 to '14 will fit. For the ideal situation you just want to make sure you've got a complete set.

So for the TTRS look you'd want
- bumper
- main grille
- lower side grilles
- lower lip
- middle lip grille
- lower spoiler wheel arch trim (as per MT-V6 post below)

i think that's it for the TTRS/facelift S-line bumper


----------



## StickmanAU (Jul 6, 2020)

IPG 3.6

Thank you for that information. That does help. I hope the ttRS model had the option for the fog lights, so that I can get those lower side grills . I cant express how hard it is to find out information about cars here in Victoria, Australia, the dealer keeps information tight to their vest, and the wreckers (junkyard) although helpful they dont have a large selection of 10+ year old cars. 
I really appreciate your reply !


----------



## StickmanAU (Jul 6, 2020)

LOL. I had no idea this was you Ian, until I checked out your website. You totally already told me that information, but I was hoping that someone else had something to add. Still I do appreciate your diligence, I was just hoping that the UK/ Europeans/ American who have more modification options would comment. Still- thank you again.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

To answer one of your questions, I don't believe there are any RS grilles for fog lights, as I don't believe the TT RS ever came with them (as with a few other model RS's too)

There are also the arch liner 'spoilers' to change to complete the job - not the felt liner, not the plastic undertray part, but the thin piece that runs along the lower front wheel arch. You'll see what I mean when you look


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

No worries Stickman! i will be on the look out for you re: facelift bumper parts but as you said - rare as rocking horse poo here.

@MT - you must mean the "extra" bit which tends to scrape first onto things as it is the lowest point at the front end?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep that's the one https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9134085


----------



## StickmanAU (Jul 6, 2020)

Thank you both !


----------

